# Mustache or no



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yepper...definately a little fuzzy face.The moustache should be big though.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the little ones look very cute with a moustache. I vote yes.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not a fan of mustaches on toys, but a fluffy face is so adorable. I vote growing him a teddy bear trim or keeping his face all clean.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is irresistable no matter what but I'd like to see him w/ a mustache. You can always shave it or grow the rest out to a teddy bear later.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> He is irresistable no matter what but I'd like to see him w/ a mustache. You can always shave it or grow the rest out to a teddy bear later.


IA we are talking about Atticus!! He's a doll anyway you chose. I just LOVE the options like these with poodle hair styles!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I vote for a clean face or a fluffy one, but no stache. I don't like them on any size poodles.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> I vote for a clean face or a fluffy one, but no stache. I don't like them on any size poodles.


Same here LOL


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> I vote for a clean face or a fluffy one, but no stache. I don't like them on any size poodles.


I agree!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a clean face fan  but it grows back, whatever you decide, you can always change it!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I decided to give him one and it looks really cute!

He's going to the groomer next week to get into his summer cut and ill have his face shaved clean then, just wanted something a little different


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, let's see pics!


----------

